# 15 CTD Tire Failure @75 mph



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Had been hearing a slight thumping noise at 30 mph, was on my radar, I figured it out it was a tire going down, thought I had enough time to get to my preferred tire dealer for repair, DIC said it had 30 pounds of air, heard a POP noise then a 5 to 0 countdown for low tire pressure. Gm roadside assistance provides a free tow to nearest Chevy dealer, well they didn’t have matching tire, long story short I said I would go somewhere near by to get the tire, they stepped up and went and got it, sold for a fair price. Now I need to buy three more tires to match the Oem tire. I have an extra Oem wheel, I may buy three new tires and put one of the old wheels and tire in the trunk, I drive too much to blow 4 to 5 hours to dealer, plus I drive at night and weekends. What a pain not having a spare turns into.

This dealer was a Chevy cadillac dealer, so I drove a Cadillac ATS, the car was a slight upgrade but the engine was the 2.0 turbo, yikes that engine rocks, if I were to buy a car and get a gasoline engine, I might give that serious consideration, it has small v8 power, I was impressed with the power but not the cadillac. My cruze rode as nice really and I think is similiar size.

I had a similiar situation in my 14 eco only difference was they could repair the tire, this time had to buy new tire.

Just happy no one got hurt when the failure happened at 75 mph.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad to hear no injuries or damage. 

I was just cussing the other day about how much trunk space I lose with the Verano Donut Spare because the DEF tank lives where the spare SHOULD be. 

Thanks for the reminder on why that spare is there.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Was left rear blow out. No spare is a really stupid idea. Another reason to buy a gen 2. I just don’t want to spend the $$$ right now.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It pays to get Towing coverage from the AAA or CAA or AARP or through your insurance company. The cost is less than a dollar a week and gives you the option not having to be towed to a dealer when help is needed. Sometimes the dealer is not the place to be towed to for tires.
_________________________________________________
The tires supplied with your vehicle are covered by General Motors against defects in material or workmanship under the Bumper-to-Bumper Limited Warranty coverage. Wear-out is not considered a defect, and it may occur before the vehicle warranty expires. In this case, the owner is responsible for purchasing replacement tires, or seeking coverage solely from the tire manufacturer. For vehicles within the Bumper-to-Bumper Limited Warranty coverage, defective tires will be replaced on a prorated adjustment basis according to the mileage-based schedule in your Warranty and Owner Assistance Information booklet. After your New-Vehicle Limited Warranty expires, you may still have prorated warranty coverage on your original equipment tires by the tire manufacturer.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It pays to get Towing coverage from the AAA or CAA or AARP or through your insurance company. The cost is less than a dollar a week and gives you the option not having to be towed to a dealer when help is needed. Sometimes the dealer is not the place to be towed to for tires.
> _________________________________________________
> The tires supplied with your vehicle are covered by General Motors against defects in material or workmanship under the Bumper-to-Bumper Limited Warranty coverage. Wear-out is not considered a defect, and it may occur before the vehicle warranty expires. In this case, the owner is responsible for purchasing replacement tires, or seeking coverage solely from the tire manufacturer. For vehicles within the Bumper-to-Bumper Limited Warranty coverage, defective tires will be replaced on a prorated adjustment basis according to the mileage-based schedule in your Warranty and Owner Assistance Information booklet. After your New-Vehicle Limited Warranty expires, you may still have prorated warranty coverage on your original equipment tires by the tire manufacturer.


I have that on my car insurance. Just utilized the roadside assistance because it was free. The dealer took good care of me and had WiFi And snacks for me while they sorted it out. If I had a spare would have gone to my tire dealer of choice and just bought a whole new set of tires. No big deal, just glad no one got hurt including myself. 

I was about 3 miles from the dealer, so it made sense to go there.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

glad to see everything worked out. I think that 2 L Turbo is the one that they use in a lot of cars, only downside is that it requires premium, but I've read that's a great engine


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Well it does happen.. did you say you had indication at 30mph? If so it might have lasted to your preferred tire dealer had you used lower speed. High speed is high stress and temperature for tires. Even if you had a donut spare, they are 45 MPH, 50 tops. I considered the no spare issue, with my 1996 Saturn and 200000 miles.. I've never needed a spare. I put a full size in there because I don't even like donut spares.. but the reality is modern tires are pretty reliable. It can obviously still happen, but it's pretty rare. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Well it does happen.. did you say you had indication at 30mph? If so it might have lasted to your preferred tire dealer had you used lower speed. High speed is high stress and temperature for tires. Even if you had a donut spare, they are 45 MPH, 50 tops. I considered the no spare issue, with my 1996 Saturn and 200000 miles.. I've never needed a spare. I put a full size in there because I don't even like donut spares.. but the reality is modern tires are pretty reliable. It can obviously still happen, but it's pretty rare.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Well the two cars I have had with no spares it has happened to both. Prior to that as far as I can remember it was 25years ago for me, so it is rare. I may try just putting a full size spare in trunk, I rarely use the trunk.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Well the two cars I have had with no spares it has happened to both. Prior to that as far as I can remember it was 25years ago for me, so it is rare. I may try just putting a full size spare in trunk, I rarely use the trunk.


Murphy's law right there. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

